# Nozze d’oro



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2019)

Settimana scorsa c’è stata una festa per le coppie che festeggiavano i cinquant’anni di matrimonio.
Interviste sparse sul segreto di una unione duratura.
La risposta più frequente: PAZIENZA!
Io lo avrei mollato li


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2019)

Quali sono le cose che, secondo voi, rendono solida una unione?


----------



## Nocciola (9 Ottobre 2019)

La pazienza sicuramente. La complicità. L’intimità. La passione. La stessa visione della vita


----------



## danny (9 Ottobre 2019)

Avere entrambi un buon carattere. E vivere insieme esperienze piacevoli. Condividere molto.
Abbracciarsi.
Saper ridere delle stesse cose.


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Settimana scorsa c’è stata una festa per le coppie che festeggiavano i cinquant’anni di matrimonio.
> Interviste sparse sul segreto di una unione duratura.
> La risposta più frequente: PAZIENZA!
> Io lo avrei mollato li


i miei zii, gli unici ancora in vita, sono sposati dal 1944.    direi che anche in quel caso la pazienza sia la chiave


----------



## patroclo (9 Ottobre 2019)

boh.....se mi sbrigo e faccio le cose di fretta a 99 anni ve lo racconto
ma forse prima dovrei divorziare ufficialmente, trovare una fidanzata, chiederle di sposarmi, ecc ecc.......................ufffff che sbatta!
tanto la mera statistica dice che saremo morti

Ma il divorzio è un po' come il "riparti dal via" al gioco dell'oca?


----------



## perplesso (9 Ottobre 2019)

così dicono


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> boh.....se mi sbrigo e faccio le cose di fretta a 99 anni ve lo racconto
> ma forse prima dovrei divorziare ufficialmente, trovare una fidanzata, chiederle di sposarmi, ecc ecc.......................ufffff che sbatta!
> tanto la mera statistica dice che saremo morti
> 
> Ma il divorzio è un po' come il "riparti dal via" al gioco dell'oca?


Tu lo consideri così?
Dipende dove si pone il via, comunque. O no?


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Avere entrambi un buon carattere. E vivere insieme esperienze piacevoli. Condividere molto.
> Abbracciarsi.
> Saper ridere delle stesse cose.


Ho tentato di quotare Nocciola, non so se ci sono riuscita.
Forse la pazienza è parte del buon carattere che porta a non fare scene per il melone, ma anche riderci su se viene fatta.
Avevo tutto questo.
La fedeltà, che non è solo fisica (ma è noioso ridefinirla per l’ennesima volta), non conta?


----------



## ologramma (9 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho tentato di quotare Nocciola, non so se ci sono riuscita.
> Forse la pazienza è parte del buon carattere che porta a non fare scene per il melone, ma anche riderci su se viene fatta.
> Avevo tutto questo.
> La fedeltà, che non è solo fisica (ma è noioso ridefinirla per l’ennesima volta),* non conta*?


se non si vieni scoperti , si che conta.
comunque mi mancano un po di anni per le suddette nozze , per quelle d'argento festeggiai dopo perchè ci siamo regalati un bel viaggio , per i cinquanta  non so , spero di arrivarci tutto intero  cioè in buona salute poi si vedrà.
Per durare bisogna avere l'un l'altro abnegazione e come avete scritto pazienza per l'intimità  posso soprassedere


----------



## danny (9 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ho tentato di quotare Nocciola, non so se ci sono riuscita.
> Forse la pazienza è parte del buon carattere che porta a non fare scene per il melone, ma anche riderci su se viene fatta.
> Avevo tutto questo.
> La fedeltà, che non è solo fisica (ma è noioso ridefinirla per l’ennesima volta), non conta?


Io credo che quando stai bene con una e con te stesso sei naturalmente fedele.
Ti viene spontaneo.


----------



## patroclo (9 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Tu lo consideri così?
> Dipende dove si pone il via, comunque. O no?


non credo sia possibile sommare diversi matrimoni per festeggiare le nozze d'oro. 

il via e l'arrivo sono opinabili, indubbiamente non sono più gli stessi di venti o trent'anni fa


----------



## Lostris (9 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo che quando stai bene con una e con te stesso sei naturalmente fedele.
> Ti viene spontaneo.


Io credo che sarebbe proprio bello se fosse così, ma tendenzialmente non è.


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2019)

ermik ha detto:


> non credo sia possibile sommare diversi matrimoni per festeggiare le nozze d'oro.
> 
> il via e l'arrivo sono opinabili, indubbiamente non sono più gli stessi di venti o trent'anni fa


Non mettere limiti alla Provvidenza. Potresti festeggiarle del secondo


----------



## Brunetta (9 Ottobre 2019)

danny ha detto:


> Io credo che quando stai bene con una e con te stesso sei naturalmente fedele.
> Ti viene spontaneo.


Per me lo era.
Poi non è che incrociassi giornalmente uomini affascinanti.


----------



## Vera (10 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Settimana scorsa c’è stata una festa per le coppie che festeggiavano i cinquant’anni di matrimonio.
> Interviste sparse sul segreto di una unione duratura.
> La risposta più frequente: PAZIENZA!
> Io lo avrei mollato li


Anche mia nonna diceva la pazienza. In realtà diceva "devi sopportare un rompicoglioni come tuo nonno". 
Un signore che abita nel mio stesso viale, che è diventato vedovo da qualche mese, mi ha detto che il segreto è abbracciarsi e avere fiducia. Si è fatto tagliare i capelli da me quel giorno. Gli ho chiesto, scherzosamente, se aveva qualcosa da dirmi


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2019)

Io sono tollerante e paziente. Ma è un mio tratto caratteriale. Mai direi che sono paziente in una relazione. Se devo sopportare, chiudo.
Ci vuole più pazienza di quanta io ne abbia per tollerare che qualcuno dica che riesce a stare con me perché dice, sotto sotto sbuffando, che ha pazienza.


----------



## Vera (10 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono tollerante e paziente. Ma è un mio tratto caratteriale. Mai direi che sono paziente in una relazione. Se devo sopportare, chiudo.
> Ci vuole più pazienza di quanta io ne abbia per tollerare che qualcuno dica che riesce a stare con me perché dice, sotto sotto sbuffando, che ha pazienza.


Sei troppo drastica. 
Ovviamente si parla di pazienza per piccole cose, niente di serio. Io sono consapevole di avere dei lati caratteriali mica facili. Se un uomo dicesse che con me bisogna avere pazienza, gli darei ragione. Questo perché ho anche dei lati meravigliosi.


----------



## danny (10 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono tollerante e paziente. Ma è un mio tratto caratteriale. Mai direi che sono paziente in una relazione. Se devo sopportare, chiudo.
> Ci vuole più pazienza di quanta io ne abbia per tollerare che qualcuno dica che riesce a stare con me perché dice, sotto sotto sbuffando, che ha pazienza.


Se sei arrivata a dover sopportare quasi sicuramente hai perso l'interesse nella relazione, e allora il problema non è la pazienza.
Ognuno di noi ha delle caratteristiche caratteriali che vanno a pesare sull'altro: la pazienza è necessaria per poter apprezzare le virtù.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2019)

Evidentemente sono strana io.


----------



## Nocciola (10 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io sono tollerante e paziente. Ma è un mio tratto caratteriale. Mai direi che sono paziente in una relazione. Se devo sopportare, chiudo.
> Ci vuole più pazienza di quanta io ne abbia per tollerare che qualcuno dica che riesce a stare con me perché dice, sotto sotto sbuffando, che ha pazienza.


Sbuffando concordo 
Ma che ci voglia pazienza da parte di entrambi  per me è alla base


----------



## ipazia (10 Ottobre 2019)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente sono strana io.


E allora sono strana pure io, ma non penso.

Credo che esista una ben definita distinzione fra pazienza passiva (che è poi il ti sopporto perchè ormai ti ho preso che somiglia anche ad una sorta di autoironia - distruttiva a mio parere- riguardo la rassegnazione) e pazienza attiva (ossia comprendo - che non significa giustifico - e a partire dalla comprensione delle tue istanze - che sai propormi in modo attivo tanto quanto lo sa fare io, co-costruiamo insieme un percorso di assonanze).

Zoppicando, io credo di aver pazienza attiva.

La passiva, se la percepisco in me o nell'altro, mi porta a mandare a fare in culo.
Non la tollero.
Come non tollero il rimanere avendo come motivazione il non vedere alternative al farlo.


----------



## Brunetta (10 Ottobre 2019)

ipazia ha detto:


> E allora sono strana pure io, ma non penso.
> 
> Credo che esista una ben definita distinzione fra pazienza passiva (che è poi il ti sopporto perchè ormai ti ho preso che somiglia anche ad una sorta di autoironia - distruttiva a mio parere- riguardo la rassegnazione) e pazienza attiva (ossia comprendo - che non significa giustifico - e a partire dalla comprensione delle tue istanze - che sai propormi in modo attivo tanto quanto lo sa fare io, co-costruiamo insieme un percorso di assonanze).
> 
> ...


Ecco


----------



## Pincopallino (30 Novembre 2019)

La comodità.


----------



## ionio36 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Peccato che questa discussione molto interessante abbia suscitato poco interesse. Troppo banale 40-50 anni di perseveranza.Concessi al massimo un paio di scivoloni (non solo fisici).


----------



## ologramma (18 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Peccato che questa discussione molto interessante abbia suscitato poco interesse. Troppo banale 40-50 anni di perseveranza.Concessi al massimo un paio di scivoloni (non solo fisici).


vedi che tutti qui parlano di pazienza , ma non stanno vicini come me al traguardo  manca poco, loro già sono ripartiti da zero .
Posso dire che si la pazienza è una cosa predominante sia per me che per lei , ci sopportiamo amichevolmente  , ormai ci capiamo con lo sguardo, so qualche cosa la rende felice e lei sa la mia ( son na campana stonata quello no no no) mai litigato  se non per cazzate della sua famiglia  ma subito rientrate , figli ho delegato molto anche perchè il mio tempo spesso mi portava lontano e i professori si saranno chiesti se avevano un padre (mai andato), mai criticato per come teneva casa ero consapevole del suo gravoso impegno di madre , figlia e lavoratrice , sai quante volte abbiamo ritirato su le lenzuola perchè il letto  non era fatto , tanto abbiamo e avevamo un letto con le molle , poteri seguitare all'infinito  .
Dico solo che mi sono trovato bene , accudito, coccolato e amato, lei non si lamenta quindi penso che quello che ho scritto valga anche per lei.
Ora siamo attentissimi per il covid   speriamo bene di farci il vaccino veniamo subito dopo gli ottantenni come apre mi prenoto ,


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi che tutti qui parlano di pazienza , ma non stanno vicini come me al traguardo  manca poco, loro già sono ripartiti da zero .
> Posso dire che si la pazienza è una cosa predominante sia per me che per lei , ci sopportiamo amichevolmente  , ormai ci capiamo con lo sguardo, so qualche cosa la rende felice e lei sa la mia ( son na campana stonata quello no no no) mai litigato  se non per cazzate della sua famiglia  ma subito rientrate , figli ho delegato molto anche perchè il mio tempo spesso mi portava lontano e i professori si saranno chiesti se avevano un padre (mai andato), mai criticato per come teneva casa ero consapevole del suo gravoso impegno di madre , figlia e lavoratrice , sai quante volte abbiamo ritirato su le lenzuola perchè il letto  non era fatto , tanto abbiamo e avevamo un letto con le molle , poteri seguitare all'infinito  .
> Dico solo che mi sono trovato bene , accudito, coccolato e amato, lei non si lamenta quindi penso che quello che ho scritto valga anche per lei.
> Ora siamo attentissimi per il covid   speriamo bene di farci il vaccino veniamo subito dopo gli ottantenni come apre mi prenoto ,


Forse le cose funzionano se c’è una divisione dei carichi di lavoro o con una divisione “tradizionale“ (con la donna che si occupa della casa e dei figli e l’uomo che si occupa del reddito principali e i rapporti con l’esterno) o con una condivisione più attuale in modo più interscambiabile.
La contrattazione continua, soprattutto in modo conflittuale, come costante conflitto certamente esaurisce energie e sentimenti.


----------



## Carola (18 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi che tutti qui parlano di pazienza , ma non stanno vicini come me al traguardo  manca poco, loro già sono ripartiti da zero .
> Posso dire che si la pazienza è una cosa predominante sia per me che per lei , ci sopportiamo amichevolmente  , ormai ci capiamo con lo sguardo, so qualche cosa la rende felice e lei sa la mia ( son na campana stonata quello no no no) mai litigato  se non per cazzate della sua famiglia  ma subito rientrate , figli ho delegato molto anche perchè il mio tempo spesso mi portava lontano e i professori si saranno chiesti se avevano un padre (mai andato), mai criticato per come teneva casa ero consapevole del suo gravoso impegno di madre , figlia e lavoratrice , sai quante volte abbiamo ritirato su le lenzuola perchè il letto  non era fatto , tanto abbiamo e avevamo un letto con le molle , poteri seguitare all'infinito  .
> Dico solo che mi sono trovato bene , accudito, coccolato e amato, lei non si lamenta quindi penso che quello che ho scritto valga anche per lei.
> Ora siamo attentissimi per il covid   speriamo bene di farci il vaccino veniamo subito dopo gli ottantenni come apre mi prenoto ,


Tu parli di una relazione di altri tempi con una mentalità di altri tempi 
"Mai criticata x come teneva la casa "non si può sentire a parere mio soptutto se lavorava 
Non so a me fa sorridere ma x fortuna i tempi stanno cambiando 
 purtroppo la mentalità è ancora questa in molto frangenti ma le cose stanno cambiando  grazie a dio 
Qnd sento certi discorsi anche dei miei zii più anziani bah .. tiene bene la casa cucina bene mi fa trovare tutto a posto  ma che è una colf o una compagna ??
E poi ti chiedi perché non te la da più ... mia zia infatti delle sue vacanze diceva " cambio solo aria " nel senso che pure li lava cucina stira ...
"Mai cambiato un pannolino mai parlato con un professore "io lo trovò assurdo lo faccio  io ma se non posso ci  andrai tu 
Per fortuna gli uomini adesso sono diversi perché sono diverse le situazione le donne studiano si laureano hanno qualche ambizione in più eppure il peso di molto grava ancora su di loro con qsto covid piu che mai 
Si parla tanto di lavoro alle donne e al sud ci sono realtà pari ai paesi del terzo mondo 

x cui x me pazienza sicuramente ma anche complicità e reciproco aiuto x far si che tutti si viva bene


----------



## Carola (18 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse le cose funzionano se c’è una divisione dei carichi di lavoro o con una divisione “tradizionale“ (con la donna che si occupa della casa e dei figli e l’uomo che si occupa del reddito principali e i rapporti con l’esterno)
> 
> ah si come nei Flinstone lui con la clava e lei che spignatta yabadabadu


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ah si come nei Flinstone lui con la clava e lei che spignatta yabadabadu


Infatti i Flinstone era modellato sulla famiglia americana del dopoguerra, compresa villetta, rapporti di vicinato improntati sulla ipocrisia e l’invidia. Modello contestato poi da Betty Friedan...





						La mistica della femminilità - Wikipedia
					






					it.wikipedia.org
				




...e poi libri e film https://it.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_fabbrica_delle_mogli_(film)

Anche su questo poi si potrebbe anche discutere dopo cinquant’anni.
Perché se è vero che il modello Flinstone e di tanti telefilm creava una divisione del lavoro che relegava le donne in casa, non è che rendesse la vita così stressante alle donne borghesi che comunque avevano un reddito che consentiva loro anche un aiuto di altre donne di classe inferiore.
Per le donne “proletarie” la “realizzazione” è sempre stata una cosa poco comprensibile perché il lavoro fuori casa si andava solo a sommare a quello casalingo.




Questo modello è andato in crisi, ma se vi sono stati investimenti di case editrici e case di produzione, significa che non era una rivoluzione, ma una evoluzione funzionale al sistema liberista che richiedeva forza lavoro femminile, sempre più qualificata ed è stato sostituito da un altro in cui gli aiuti assorbivano parte del reddito e le donne si realizzavano nel mondo del lavoro, ma a spese proprie, appunto come dicevi, sempre di corsa.
Quando un modello nuovo ha un appoggio, bisognerebbe cercare di capire dove sta la fregatura.


----------



## ionio36 (18 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi che tutti qui parlano di pazienza , ma non stanno vicini come me al traguardo  manca poco, loro già sono ripartiti da zero .
> Posso dire che si la pazienza è una cosa predominante sia per me che per lei , ci sopportiamo amichevolmente  , ormai ci capiamo con lo sguardo, so qualche cosa la rende felice e lei sa la mia ( son na campana stonata quello no no no) mai litigato  se non per cazzate della sua famiglia  ma subito rientrate , figli ho delegato molto anche perchè il mio tempo spesso mi portava lontano e i professori si saranno chiesti se avevano un padre (mai andato), mai criticato per come teneva casa ero consapevole del suo gravoso impegno di madre , figlia e lavoratrice , sai quante volte abbiamo ritirato su le lenzuola perchè il letto  non era fatto , tanto abbiamo e avevamo un letto con le molle , poteri seguitare all'infinito  .
> Dico solo che mi sono trovato bene , accudito, coccolato e amato, lei non si lamenta quindi penso che quello che ho scritto valga anche per lei.
> Ora siamo attentissimi per il covid   speriamo bene di farci il vaccino veniamo subito dopo gli ottantenni come apre mi prenoto ,


Devo dire, che ti seguo con piacere. La tua è una bella storia. Ma non impossibile da imitare anche per altre coppie,basta volerlo veramente! E non dipende sempre, dal comportamento dell'altro.


----------



## Skorpio (18 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Quali sono le cose che, secondo voi, rendono solida una unione?


Il non venir tentati di fare il passo più lungo della gamba


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Il non venir tentati di fare il passo più lungo della gamba


Puoi spiegare?


----------



## Skorpio (18 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Puoi spiegare?


Si, più in generale una unione la vedo solida nella misura in cui sa valorizzare i propri punti forti, ed evita di battere sistematicamente sui propri punti deboli

Che sa riconoscere le proprie qualità e i propri difetti, insomma, e valorizzare i primi e minimizzare gli effetti negativi dei secondi

Una unione la vedo solida se c'è questa coscienza e questo lavoro di team (chiamiamolo così)

Sto parlando di quella che per me è una "unione solida" , che non vuol necessariamente dire una "unione felice"


----------



## Brunetta (18 Febbraio 2021)

Skorpio ha detto:


> Si, più in generale una unione la vedo solida nella misura in cui sa valorizzare i propri punti forti, ed evita di battere sistematicamente sui propri punti deboli
> 
> Che sa riconoscere le proprie qualità e i propri difetti, insomma, e valorizzare i primi e minimizzare gli effetti negativi dei secondi
> 
> ...


Vedi io avevo capito dal punto di vista economico


----------



## Skorpio (18 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Vedi io avevo capito dal punto di vista economico


Può benissimo essere anche da un punto di vists economico 

La gamba e il relativo passo erano traducibili in tutto ciò che la coppia non può permettersi

Anche da un punto di vista economico, perché no


----------



## Carola (18 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti i Flinstone era modellato sulla famiglia americana del dopoguerra, compresa villetta, rapporti di vicinato improntati sulla ipocrisia e l’invidia. Modello contestato poi da Betty Friedan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


concordo
Sempre  di corsa perche il modello vuole ancora una volta la donna ad occuparsi dei figli  mentre se ci fosse una parità vera si dividerebbero i compiti e sarebbe molto meno corsa
Alle riunione a scuola vedevo solo mamme
Ai colloqui con i prof idem
Dal pediatra anche
Se ci sono padri sono rari e compiono nei week x gare o partite
Eppure ho amiche mamme dirigenti medici aricjitetti nessuna ptime
Ti dirò di più qnd una donna viene  e promossa le si chiede ma come farai con i bimbi
As un uomo avete mai sentito rivolgere tale domanda ?
E se una  donna si fa aiutare in casa è una privilegiata
Io lavoro e mi faccio aiutare da una signora x le pulizie e sono  i soldi meglio spesi perche la sera o prima di cena o mentre cucino  si chiacchiera si parla ci si confronta e ho tutt altro umore che s epoi dovessi fare vetri  stirare bucati ecc idem week end
Piuttosto rinuncio a shopping ennesime cacate inutili  
Ovviamente qualcosa faccio ma una bella fetta me la leva lei
Ci doveva solo provare mio marito o compagno a dirmi che la casa la devo tenere bene io !!!
Molti penseranno eh e sei separata  da uno che sta bene certo  che hai la donna delle pulizie
Non è contemplato che una donna possa pagarsela da sola
Capite che ottusità in qsto paese e anche su qsto forum molto spesso mi sono sentita dire se hai i soldi sotto inteso ex marito
Ora non è che io sbandieri cosa guadagno ma posso serenamente pagarmele 9 ore di pulizia a settimana
Quel modello di pettegolezzo c'è ancora brunetta e passeranno anni prima che se ne esca
Se lavori vuoi indipendenza e non va bene
Se non lavori sei mantenuta ( e magari s casa ti fai un culo così )
Insomma la donna dovrebbe fare un lavoro ptime delle balle  e poi sobbarcarsi la casa
Due robe che a me darebbero orticaria un lavoro che non amerei x poi passare resto del tempo a pulire gratis 

perche  puoi farlo anche con amore ma dopo un po'..
Cucino con amore il resto anche no

Passeranno anni comunque
Ora vediamo sto draghi che parla di welfare e donne !


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2021)

danny ha detto:


> Avere entrambi un buon carattere. E vivere insieme esperienze piacevoli. Condividere molto.
> Abbracciarsi.
> Saper ridere delle stesse cose.


ti presento mia zia, rimasta vedova a novembre dopo 76 anni di matrimonio.   chiunque abbia parlato con lei 15 minuti ha sempre concluso che mio zio sarebbe dovuto essere proclamato santo.

lei è più o meno l'antitesi di tutto quello che hai scritto.   forse giusto le esperienze piacevoli, visto che col marito ha girato una quindicina di nazioni, per lavoro e quindi con soggiorni non turistici


----------



## perplesso (18 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Evidentemente sono strana io.


perchè, avevi dubbi su questo?  davvero?


----------



## ionio36 (18 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> concordo
> Sempre  di corsa perche il modello vuole ancora una volta la donna ad occuparsi dei figli  mentre se ci fosse una parità vera si dividerebbero i compiti e sarebbe molto meno corsa
> Alle riunione a scuola vedevo solo mamme
> Ai colloqui con i prof idem
> ...


Oramai si deve considerarsi sfortunati a nascere maschi!


----------



## ionio36 (18 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Oramai si deve considerarsi sfortunati a nascere maschi!


Scatenatevi donne!


----------



## ologramma (19 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Tu parli di una relazione di altri tempi con una mentalità di altri tempi
> "Mai criticata x come teneva la casa "non si può sentire a parere mio soptutto se lavorava
> Non so a me fa sorridere ma x fortuna i tempi stanno cambiando
> purtroppo la mentalità è ancora questa in molto frangenti ma le cose stanno cambiando  grazie a dio
> ...


sarà di altri tempi ma funziona vedi adesso quante coppie rimangono tali? 
A te cosa ti ha prodotto la carriera? Seguivi tuo marito in qualche posto poi per essa ti sei  fermata e li è successo tutto , ti scrissi che ho una parente che segue il marito fuori dall'italia hanno due bambini ,ogni cinque anni  cambia  , è laureata la sua scelta è seguire marito  e non lavora , carriera nelle ambasciate estere . Quindi ognuno fa quello che crede. Io e la mia signora abbiamo condiciso le nostre scelte , quindi non prendere  per imposizione io che non aiutavo e non davo una mano , il mio lavoro lìho scritto mi prendeva la giornata , non come lei statale  6;40 e a cinque minuti da casa
Per non me la da, brutto termine , che pesni che tu non lo facevi da tanto tempo con tuo marito lo facevi più di me?Ti ripeto quando arriverai  alla menopausa fatti un esamino  e poi mi darai ragione , fatte eccezioni le donne si stufano prima per secchezza, poi perchè non possono prendere medicinali, poi mettici le patologie (vanno tanto di moda alla nostra età , quindi recupera  hai visto mai rientri in queste  spero di no  ma come nel tradimento mai dire mai.
Stamattina leggendo non so spiegarmi spero che tu non la prendi come una offesa  e neanche le altre donne  , stare insieme è abnegazione, compiacersi quindi se a te va bene fare la signora  avendo le colf  , lavorando 18 ora e seguire i figli è una tua scleta .
Esco accompagno mia moglie a passeggiare  e  afer la spesa che ho già un po fatto stamattina


----------



## ionio36 (19 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> sarà di altri tempi ma funziona vedi adesso quante coppie rimangono tali?
> A te cosa ti ha prodotto la carriera? Seguivi tuo marito in qualche posto poi per essa ti sei  fermata e li è successo tutto , ti scrissi che ho una parente che segue il marito fuori dall'italia hanno due bambini ,ogni cinque anni  cambia  , è laureata la sua scelta è seguire marito  e non lavora , carriera nelle ambasciate estere . Quindi ognuno fa quello che crede. Io e la mia signora abbiamo condiciso le nostre scelte , quindi non prendere  per imposizione io che non aiutavo e non davo una mano , il mio lavoro lìho scritto mi prendeva la giornata , non come lei statale  6;40 e a cinque minuti da casa
> Per non me la da, brutto termine , che pesni che tu non lo facevi da tanto tempo con tuo marito lo facevi più di me?Ti ripeto quando arriverai  alla menopausa fatti un esamino  e poi mi darai ragione , fatte eccezioni le donne si stufano prima per secchezza, poi perchè non possono prendere medicinali, poi mettici le patologie (vanno tanto di moda alla nostra età , quindi recupera  hai visto mai rientri in queste  spero di no  ma come nel tradimento mai dire mai.
> Stamattina leggendo non so spiegarmi spero che tu non la prendi come una offesa  e neanche le altre donne  , stare insieme è abnegazione, compiacersi quindi se a te va bene fare la signora  avendo le colf  , lavorando 18 ora e seguire i figli è una tua scleta .
> Esco accompagno mia moglie a passeggiare  e  afer la spesa che ho già un po fatto stamattina


La serenita' famigliare non è uno standard, ogni coppia trova il suo equilibrio e così riesce a vivere bene.
Quella della donna che segue la famiglia ed è consapevole,non commette un reato. Quella donna è libera di scegliere esattamente come chi fa altre scelte! Io direi di finirla(in generale) di volere imporre alle donne cosa fare, se non allineate con le femministe,carrieriste,etc. di diverso grado.


----------



## ionio36 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Anche mia moglie per anni,ha seguito ns figlie, io lavoravo lontano  in più ero spesso via per lavoro ,mia moglie ed io eravamo felici così e lo siamo tuttora che ho un altro lavoro (sapete cosa faccio), finalmente stiamo insieme moltissimo.


----------



## Carola (19 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> sarà di altri tempi ma funziona vedi adesso quante coppie rimangono tali?
> A te cosa ti ha prodotto la carriera? Seguivi tuo marito in qualche posto poi per essa ti sei  fermata e li è successo tutto , ti scrissi che ho una parente che segue il marito fuori dall'italia hanno due bambini ,ogni cinque anni  cambia  , è laureata la sua scelta è seguire marito  e non lavora , carriera nelle ambasciate estere . Quindi ognuno fa quello che crede. Io e la mia signora abbiamo condiciso le nostre scelte , quindi non prendere  per imposizione io che non aiutavo e non davo una mano , il mio lavoro lìho scritto mi prendeva la giornata , non come lei statale  6;40 e a cinque minuti da casa
> Per non me la da, brutto termine , che pesni che tu non lo facevi da tanto tempo con tuo marito lo facevi più di me?Ti ripeto quando arriverai  alla menopausa fatti un esamino  e poi mi darai ragione , fatte eccezioni le donne si stufano prima per secchezza, poi perchè non possono prendere medicinali, poi mettici le patologie (vanno tanto di moda alla nostra età , quindi recupera  hai visto mai rientri in queste  spero di no  ma come nel tradimento mai dire mai.
> Stamattina leggendo non so spiegarmi spero che tu non la prendi come una offesa  e neanche le altre donne  , stare insieme è abnegazione, compiacersi quindi se a te va bene fare la signora  avendo le colf  , lavorando 18 ora e seguire i figli è una tua scleta .
> Esco accompagno mia moglie a passeggiare  e  afer la spesa che ho già un po fatto stamattina


Non vorrei commentare  per rispetto all età 
Lasciamo però dire che non faccio la signora lavoro per cui come tutte le mie amiche che conosco e lavorano ho aiuti
Preferisco mille volte così che fate un lavoro che non mi gratifichi poi massacrarmi a casa per poi magari ritrovarmi le corna in testa a 60 e fischia anni 
Io amo il mio lavoro il mio stupendio sicuramente la logistica non ci ha aiutato ne a me ne al mio ex 
Io x carattere e x gli anni di studio che ho dedicato China sui libri con sacrifici enormi miei e dei miei genitori non mi ci vedevo a fare la moglie a casa e manco il ptime statale  poi x carità !!

Arriverò certo alla menopausa ma con la vita che è piaciuta a me che non sarebbe stata quella di tua moglie ma se lei felice bene ognuno deve fare cosa fa stare meglio

ecco non volevo dilungarmi e l ho fatto
Olo tu credo abbia età di mia mamma e capisco che è un aktra generazione ma non venirmi a dire che il fatto che siate insieme sua x forza sinonimo di felicità molte donne stavano lì xche non contemplavano nemmeno l idea di ricominciare 
Anche sapendo di essere state tradite  cosa che ti conviene tenere ben nascosta se ko sto quadretto subirebbe degli scossoni 
Io tradita dopo un culo come tua moglie ci rimarrei davvero molto male


----------



## Carola (19 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> La serenita' famigliare non è uno standard, ogni coppia trova il suo equilibrio e così riesce a vivere bene.
> Quella della donna che segue la famiglia ed è consapevole,non commette un reato. Quella donna è libera di scegliere esattamente come chi fa altre scelte! Io direi di finirla(in generale) di volere imporre alle donne cosa fare, se non allineate con le femministe,carrieriste,etc. di diverso grado.


ma se felice ben venga !!!

Ira le donne studiano e si laureano
Una volta non andavano a scuola
I tempi cambiano 
Grazie a dio 
Madonna mi sembra di parlare con gente di 70 anni a volte


----------



## ionio36 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Non vorrei commentare  per rispetto all età
> Lasciamo però dire che non faccio la signora lavoro per cui come tutte le mie amiche che conosco e lavorano ho aiuti
> Preferisco mille volte così che fate un lavoro che non mi gratifichi poi massacrarmi a casa per poi magari ritrovarmi le corna in testa a 60 e fischia anni
> Io amo il mio lavoro il mio stupendio sicuramente la logistica non ci ha aiutato ne a me ne al mio ex
> ...


Io ho 57 anni e mia moglie ha scelto e sceglie ogni giorno.


----------



## Carola (19 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Anche mia moglie per anni,ha seguito ns figlie, io lavoravo lontano  in più ero spesso via per lavoro ,mia moglie ed io eravamo felici così e lo siamo tuttora che ho un altro lavoro (sapete cosa faccio), finalmente stiamo insieme moltissimo.


bene se siete felici bene così


----------



## Carola (19 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Io ho 57 anni e mia moglie ha scelto e sceglie ogni giorno.


Bene se e soddisfatta e felice buon x lei si vede che voleva quello dalla vita


----------



## ionio36 (19 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Io ho 57 anni e mia moglie ha scelto e sceglie ogni giorno.


È andata a scuola,aveva altri pretendenti, poteva scegliere, ed ha scelto. Il desiderio di maternità suo era forte, ed io ero felice.


----------



## Carola (19 Febbraio 2021)

Potete non far studiare le vostre figlie e crescerle con un buon corso di cucina e rammendo !!


----------



## Carola (19 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> È andata a scuola,aveva altri pretendenti, poteva scegliere, ed ha scelto. Il desiderio di maternità suo era forte, ed io ero felice.


e andata a scuola wuaoooooo!!
E poteva anche scegliere 
una donna emancipata perfetto !

buon dio ...


----------



## Carola (19 Febbraio 2021)

Quindi tutti della scuola che se lavoro e sei magari quadro o dirigente non sei buona mamma 

meno male che frequento altre teste nella vita più emancipate qui a parte danny nocciola brunetta o pochi altri mi sembra di stare in un paesino del meridione più incallito !!!
E si parla di lavoro femminile buona notte povero Draghi 
Lavoro va che meglio 
Saluti


----------



## ionio36 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> Quindi tutti della scuola che se lavoro e sei magari quadro o dirigente non sei buona mamma
> 
> meno male che frequento altre teste nella vita più emancipate qui a parte danny nocciola brunetta o pochi altri mi sembra di stare in un paesino del meridione più incallito !!!
> E si parla di lavoro femminile buona notte povero Draghi
> ...


Rileggi quello che hai scritto.Ti ho solo risposto. Hai la.memoria cortina (breve,). Se non ti ricordi quello che hai scritto 10 minuti prima! Non è colpa mia.


----------



## ionio36 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Sei talmente coinvolta nei tuoi astrusi ragionamenti, che scrivi in modo compulsivo!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2021)

Ognuno di noi è figlio del momento storico in cui vive e dall’ambiente che frequenta per cui ciò che stupisce Carola, non stupisce Ologramma o non sorprende me.
Ho già scritto che si dovrebbe sempre dubitare delle proprie libere scelte, qualsiasi siano, perché appunto sono sempre dipendenti da uno sviluppo di mentalità che è culturalmente determinato.
Non possiamo capirlo per le prime civiltà che accettavano tranquillamente la schiavitù e non supporlo per noi stessi.
Christiane Collange fece scalpore nel 1986 con il suo libro Voglio tornare a casa*
Forse dovremmo tutti, uomini e donne, chiedere un mondo del lavoro che non costringa i lavoratori e le lavoratrici a rinunciare a gran parte della vita degli affetti per il lavoro, e esigere una organizzazione di servizi che diano tempo di qualità alle nuove generazioni in crescita.
Oppure davvero crediamo che l’attuale organizzazione che intrappola i lavoratori fino a orari assurdi sia l’unica possibile?

*. https://www.ibs.it/voglio-tornare-a-casa-libri-vintage-christiane-collange/e/5000000159310


----------



## ionio36 (19 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Ognuno di noi è figlio del momento storico in cui vive e dall’ambiente che frequenta per cui ciò che stupisce Carola, non stupisce Ologramma o non sorprende me.
> Ho già scritto che si dovrebbe sempre dubitare delle proprie libere scelte, qualsiasi siano, perché appunto sono sempre dipendenti da uno sviluppo di mentalità che è culturalmente determinato.
> Non possiamo capirlo per le prime civiltà che accettavano tranquillamente la schiavitù e non supporlo per noi stessi.
> Christiane Collange fece scalpore nel 1986 con il suo libro Voglio tornare a casa*
> ...


Agli inizi del 2000, molti dicevano che il computer, ci avrebbe dato più tempo libero!! Siamo ancora schiavi!


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2021)

ionio36 ha detto:


> Agli inizi del 2000, molti dicevano che il computer, ci avrebbe dato più tempo libero!! Siamo ancora schiavi!


Ci permette di non fare certe attività e di farne altre. Ma il mondo del lavoro è destinato a cambiare ancora molto.
Purtroppo pochissimi guardano i film vecchi, ma sarebbe interessante per i giovani scoprire il mondo delle copisterie e dei bagni pubblici  ne Il segno di Venere o di cosa c’era prima di Google in Una segretaria quasi privata.
Certamente dovremmo abbandonare un atteggiamento giudicante che ci fa pensare di essere noi all’apice della civiltà, come in The Matrix


----------



## spleen (19 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Infatti i Flinstone era modellato sulla famiglia americana del dopoguerra, compresa villetta, rapporti di vicinato improntati sulla ipocrisia e l’invidia. Modello contestato poi da Betty Friedan...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Il lavoro della Friedan è datato. Aveva certamente all'epoca il merito di porre il problema, c'era anche una lodevole e coraggiosa critica al funzionalismo così come era preso tout court ma certamente le sue estremizzazioni erano infondate.
La sua era una:
_Irragionevole negazione dell’anatomia, della fisiologia, della genetica e dell’endocrinologia, consustanziale all’ideologia post-strutturalista e decostruzionalista. Il corpo non è più un dispositivo naturale e si è trasformato in un archivio culturale_. (cit)
Ecco, io sono fermamente convinto che il corpo non sia -solo- un archivio culturale, lo trovo disconoscente ed estremamente riduttivo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> Il lavoro della Friedan è datato. Aveva certamente all'epoca il merito di porre il problema, c'era anche una lodevole e coraggiosa critica al funzionalismo così come era preso tout court ma certamente le sue estremizzazioni erano infondate.
> La sua era una:
> _Irragionevole negazione dell’anatomia, della fisiologia, della genetica e dell’endocrinologia, consustanziale all’ideologia post-strutturalista e decostruzionalista. Il corpo non è più un dispositivo naturale e si è trasformato in un archivio culturale_. (cit)
> Ecco, io sono fermamente convinto che il corpo non sia -solo- un archivio culturale, lo trovo disconoscente ed estremamente riduttivo.


Betty è datata perché (come dicevo anche in un altro post) non si è resa conto (credo) che il suo pensiero era “organico” ai cambiamenti del mondo economico che aveva creato la mistica della femminilità e che poi aveva bisogno di smantellarla per la necessità di avere non solo donne nel mondo del lavoro, ma donne più istruite per essere madri di nuove generazioni più istruite, ma anche più consumatrici.
La Storia del Novecento con i suoi cambiamenti potrebbe cominciare a essere guardata in questa prospettiva. 
Mentre si vive si è trascinati dalla Storia ci si crede di esserne originali costruttori quando si è invece solo dentro alla corrente e viceversa.
Non userò mai la, per me odiosa espressione, la verità sta nel mezzo perché non lo credo. Però credo che si dovrebbe fare uno sforzo per cercare di vedersi da lontano, come se il nostro vissuto fosse oggetto di ricerca storica.
Attualmente, a mio parere, siamo in un periodo davvero turbinoso (non penso al turbocapitalismo ) in cui la destra sta rimasticando idee di destra e la sinistra sta rimasticando idee di destra. E in mezzo a tante rimasticature siamo un po’ confusi e disgustati.


----------



## spleen (19 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Betty è datata perché (come dicevo anche in un altro post) non si è resa conto (credo) che il suo pensiero era “organico” ai cambiamenti del mondo economico che aveva creato la mistica della femminilità e che poi aveva bisogno di smantellarla per la necessità di avere non solo donne nel mondo del lavoro, ma donne più istruite per essere madri di nuove generazioni più istruite, ma anche più consumatrici.
> La Storia del Novecento con i suoi cambiamenti potrebbe cominciare a essere guardata in questa prospettiva.
> Mentre si vive si è trascinati dalla Storia ci si crede di esserne originali costruttori quando si è invece solo dentro alla corrente e viceversa.
> Non userò mai la, per me odiosa espressione, la verità sta nel mezzo perché non lo credo. Però credo che si dovrebbe fare uno sforzo per cercare di vedersi da lontano, come se il nostro vissuto fosse oggetto di ricerca storica.
> Attualmente, a mio parere, siamo in un periodo davvero turbinoso (non penso al turbocapitalismo ) in cui la destra sta rimasticando idee di destra e la sinistra sta rimasticando idee di destra. E in mezzo a tante rimasticature siamo un po’ confusi e disgustati.






A proposito della prospettiva storica i primi 10 minuti sono illuminanti, a proposito dei ruoli, soprattutto tra il minuto 3 ed il minuto7 di questo video.
Credo che la verità non stia nel mezzo, la verità è il complesso, la somma delle cose.
E credo inoltre, come ho già detto, che trsformare il comportamento umano -solo- bada bene, -solo- come l'effetto di un archivio di cultura, negando ad esempio la nostra apparteneneza alla natura (l'uomo nuovo delle dittature), sia e sia stato estremamente e tragicamente riduttivo.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> A proposito della prospettiva storica i primi 10 minuti sono illuminanti, a proposito dei ruoli, soprattutto tra il minuto 3 ed il minuto7 di questo video.
> Credo che la verità non stia nel mezzo, la verità è il complesso, la somma delle cose.
> E credo inoltre, come ho già detto, che trsformare il comportamento umano -solo- bada bene, -solo- come l'effetto di un archivio di cultura, negando ad esempio la nostra apparteneneza alla natura (l'uomo nuovo delle dittature), sia e sia stato estremamente e tragicamente riduttivo.


Guarda che prima ho riso, poi mi sono arrabbiata, poi sono tornata a ridere per le definizioni di persone con l’utero o con le mestruazioni in sostituzione di donne. Sono tornata a ridere perché sono richieste assurde che non hanno riscontro nella realtà.
Benedico l’esistenza dei social che mi hanno consentito di conoscere la realtà americana attraverso persone che là vivono è la possibilità di dialogare con trans che sanno benissimo di avere un corpo di uomo e non si vergognano di fare l’esame del psa.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2021)

spleen ha detto:


> A proposito della prospettiva storica i primi 10 minuti sono illuminanti, a proposito dei ruoli, soprattutto tra il minuto 3 ed il minuto7 di questo video.
> Credo che la verità non stia nel mezzo, la verità è il complesso, la somma delle cose.
> E credo inoltre, come ho già detto, che trsformare il comportamento umano -solo- bada bene, -solo- come l'effetto di un archivio di cultura, negando ad esempio la nostra apparteneneza alla natura (l'uomo nuovo delle dittature), sia e sia stato estremamente e tragicamente riduttivo.


A destra c’è Cardini  io ci sono andata a cena! Ha preso il risotto alla milanese.


----------



## ologramma (19 Febbraio 2021)

Carola ha detto:


> ma se felice ben venga !!!
> 
> Ira le donne studiano e si laureano
> Una volta non andavano a scuola
> ...


----------



## JON (19 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> vedi che tutti qui parlano di pazienza , ma non stanno vicini come me al traguardo  manca poco, loro già sono ripartiti da zero .
> Posso dire che si la pazienza è una cosa predominante sia per me che per lei , ci sopportiamo amichevolmente  , ormai ci capiamo con lo sguardo, so qualche cosa la rende felice e lei sa la mia ( son na campana stonata quello no no no) mai litigato  se non per cazzate della sua famiglia  ma subito rientrate , figli ho delegato molto anche perchè il mio tempo spesso mi portava lontano e i professori si saranno chiesti se avevano un padre (mai andato), mai criticato per come teneva casa ero consapevole del suo gravoso impegno di madre , figlia e lavoratrice , sai quante volte abbiamo ritirato su le lenzuola perchè il letto  non era fatto ,* tanto abbiamo e avevamo un letto con le molle* , poteri seguitare all'infinito  .
> Dico solo che mi sono trovato bene , accudito, coccolato e amato, lei non si lamenta quindi penso che quello che ho scritto valga anche per lei.
> Ora siamo attentissimi per il covid   speriamo bene di farci il vaccino veniamo subito dopo gli ottantenni come apre mi prenoto ,


Questa del letto con le molle me la devi spiegare.


----------



## Brunetta (19 Febbraio 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Questa del letto con le molle me la devi spiegare.


Intende che con i materassi di lana di un tempo il letto andava rimesso in forma ogni giorno. Invece con il materasso a molle e le lenzuola con gli angoli resta a posto ed è sufficiente tirare su le lenzuola e le coperte.


----------



## JON (19 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intende che con i materassi di lana di un tempo il letto andava rimesso in forma ogni giorno. Invece con il materasso a molle e le lenzuola con gli angoli resta a posto ed è sufficiente tirare su le lenzuola e le coperte.


Aaah, ecco.
E io che pensavo ad un calo di prestazioni. Sono cattivo, lo so.


----------



## ologramma (19 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Intende che con i materassi di lana di un tempo il letto andava rimesso in forma ogni giorno. Invece con il materasso a molle e le lenzuola con gli angoli resta a posto ed è sufficiente tirare su le lenzuola e le coperte.


vedi che tra quasi coetanei ci capiamo al volo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Febbraio 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Questa del letto con le molle me la devi spiegare.


Volevo chiederlo io


----------



## ologramma (19 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Volevo chiederlo io


un po di intelligenza , sai ora cosa abbiamo , una fabbrica di materassi vicino a noi abbiamo portato la lana del letto di mia madre, dopo lavata  l'ha cardata e poi messa sopra ad un materasso fatto sul posto con le molle e tutta la lana poi cucito con federa nuova , dopo  20 anni  e solido non affossato e rigido quando basta per ballarci sopra ,Ora fi fate quelli anallergici , e che si adattano a corpo  , l'ho provato ma è meglio il mio per la schiena


----------



## JON (19 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Volevo chiederlo io


Vedi che tra quasi coetanei ci capiamo al volo


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Febbraio 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Vedi che tra quasi coetanei ci capiamo al volo


Ahhh quanti anni hai...
Nooo...quasi coetanei e non può non piacerti Vasco????
Nooooo... dobbiamo rimediare...


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> un po di intelligenza , sai ora cosa abbiamo , una fabbrica di materassi vicino a noi abbiamo portato la lana del letto di mia madre, dopo lavata  l'ha cardata e poi messa sopra ad un materasso fatto sul posto con le molle e tutta la lana poi cucito con federa nuova , dopo  20 anni  e solido non affossato e rigido quando basta per ballarci sopra ,Ora fi fate quelli anallergici , e che si adattano a corpo  , l'ho provato ma è meglio il mio per la schiena


Anche i miei avevano sti materassi....anzi mio papà lo usa ancora...
Io ne ho uno fantastico di non so più che materiale...
Ma è fantastico...ha retto ai miei kg di troppo nelle varie gravidanze e ai piccoli che lo usavano come trampolino


----------



## JON (19 Febbraio 2021)

bravagiulia75 ha detto:


> Ahhh quanti anni hai...
> Nooo...quasi coetanei e non può non piacerti Vasco????
> Nooooo... *dobbiamo rimediare*...


Uccidiamolo!


----------



## bravagiulia75 (19 Febbraio 2021)

JON ha detto:


> Uccidiamolo!


Aiuto....noooo....
Facciamo che lo inizi ad ascoltare....
Poi mi dici....
Ti do ripetizioni....


----------



## ionio36 (19 Febbraio 2021)

ologramma ha detto:


> un po di intelligenza , sai ora cosa abbiamo , una fabbrica di materassi vicino a noi abbiamo portato la lana del letto di mia madre, dopo lavata  l'ha cardata e poi messa sopra ad un materasso fatto sul posto con le molle e tutta la lana poi cucito con federa nuova , dopo  20 anni  e solido non affossato e rigido quando basta per ballarci sopra ,Ora fi fate quelli anallergici , e che si adattano a corpo  , l'ho provato ma è meglio il mio per la schiena


Io proprio un mese fa ne ho comprato uno memory foam, da un piccolo artigiano vicino a casa. Eccezionale!


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Forse le cose funzionano se c’è una divisione dei carichi di lavoro o con una divisione “tradizionale“ (con la donna che si occupa della casa e dei figli e l’uomo che si occupa del reddito principali e i rapporti con l’esterno) o con una condivisione più attuale in modo più interscambiabile.
> La contrattazione continua, soprattutto in modo conflittuale, come costante conflitto certamente esaurisce energie e sentimenti.


Io la divisione tradizionale che scrivi tu l’ho mai vissuta.
Mia moglie mi ha cresciuto bene.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Io la divisione tradizionale che scrivi tu l’ho mai vissuta.
> Mia moglie mi ha cresciuto bene.


Cosa c’entri tu? 
Vale per generazioni precedenti o in altri contesti culturali.


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa c’entri tu?
> Vale per generazioni precedenti o in altri contesti culturali.


Per me non vale? 
Nella risposta che hai detto ed a cui io ho risposto mica hai scritto che possono rispondere tutti tranne Pinco.


----------



## Brunetta (20 Febbraio 2021)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Per me non vale?
> Nella risposta che hai detto ed a cui io ho risposto mica hai scritto che possono rispondere tutti tranne Pinco.


Troppo simpatico


----------



## Pincopallino (20 Febbraio 2021)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Troppo simpatico


Già ti amo.


----------

